# Pierre Lafont, Andre Silotti, Orchestra of Aix, and others.



## jdbarrer (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

I initiated on listening to Classical Music thanks to a series of recordings made available by a local newspaper about fifteen years ago. 

Most of those recordings contain performances of poor quality, with a few remarkable exceptions (which I understood as such after some years of listening to Classical Music once I arrived and understood recordings by several of the famous orchestras and conductors from the last century), being the names in the post' title some of these.

When I looked for information about these people I was surprised by a big silence in the web: there is no picture of the conductor Pierre Lafont, or the pianist Andre Silotti, or the Orchestra of Aix, or the violinist Pinkas Sztaifberg (there are some other names that I'm not writing down, for instance "I Virtuosi di Lugano", who were doing some not very remarkable performances of the Baroque repertoire), there is no webpage containing their biography or information about the orchestras. I just made some hypotheses for myself and gave up solving the mystery.

Now life has brought me back home after some years overseas, and I remembered this issue after seeing my early record library. Does any of you have information about these guys? At some point I just arrived to the conclusion that these were pseudonyms used perhaps by some advanced music students in a "big" recording project (I think the collection comprises more than 100 cd's) that ended up in some newspapers around the world, but my curiosity was never satisfied. What can you tell me about these names?


----------

